# thanks



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

to  lilly and emily who posted on my newbie thread. can I ask have any of you tried agnus castus?


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi eddie 

sorry hun dont know what agnus castus is sorry i cant answer 

love lilly xxx


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

agnus castus is a herb, which works on your hormones to boost fertility. Have read the research am trying to find out the facts, want to know if its helped anyone or is it one of those things not many people have heard of yet?


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Eddie

Sorry to butt in.  But if you go to the Complimentary Therapies thread, there are many posts in there from people who have used agnus castus.  Before we were diagnosed, I used it to help regulate my cycle and to try to balance my hormones.  I did find it helped with PMT!!

Hope you find what you need in the other thread.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks eddie for telling me sorry i couldnt help but will also look into it hun 
thanks love lilly xx

and also thanks karen xxx


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks for the tip sweetie there are so many forums on this board I profess to be a wee bit lost. My story is one of waiting......I havnt yet tried to get pregnant but am starting insemination in a few weeks time due to cost we only have 6 attempts at the momment and are desparate to maximise our chances anyone in a similar boat?


----------

